# Looking for anyone who knew my dad



## Elaine burns (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi looking for anyone who sailed with my late dad who would have any memories they could share
Eddie brown from stockton
First set sail as a catering boy around 1958 mv avisglen,camellia, trinculo.
Joined BP around 1963 as 2nd cook British vision, venture, kestrel, robin,grenadier,confidence, gull,mallard,patrol,mariner,ospray,signalcourage,severn,poplar,prospector.
Became purser chief steward and moved over to United Arab shipping around 77' ibn abdoon,al gurainiah,al moataz,ibn shuhaid, and many more. Left around 88'
Sadly dad passed away last week and we're going though his old ship things. Would love to here any stories if anyone remembers him. I remember visiting the ships when he docked at Middlesbrough, tilbury, isle of grain, liverpool etc. Thanks


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello Elaine from Havelock North New Zealand. Sorry for your great loss. I hope someone on this site may chip in with something soon. Kind regards.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Hi Elaine, sorry to hear of your loss, there are two threads running about UASC somebody on there may remember your Dad. United Arab was a great company full of wonderful characters
Do a search for UASC and if you cannot find them let me know by a PM and I will help.
AlbieR


----------



## Elaine burns (Aug 7, 2021)

AlbieR said:


> Hi Elaine, sorry to hear of your loss, there are two threads running about UASC somebody on there may remember your Dad. United Arab was a great company full of wonderful characters
> Do a search for UASC and if you cannot find them let me know by a PM and I will help.
> AlbieR


Thankyou, ill have a look


----------



## Pelican Bob (May 19, 2016)

Elaine burns said:


> Hi looking for anyone who sailed with my late dad who would have any memories they could share
> Eddie brown from stockton
> First set sail as a catering boy around 1958 mv avisglen,camellia, trinculo.
> Joined BP around 1963 as 2nd cook British vision, venture, kestrel, robin,grenadier,confidence, gull,mallard,patrol,mariner,ospray,signalcourage,severn,poplar,prospector.
> ...


Hi Elaine,
I sailed with your Dad when I was Master on Ibn Al Atheer. Great bloke to sail with and will a big miss. The one thing I can remember him for was gashing his leg quite badly when he smashed a bottle when checking the bond. The Cook came running up to my cabin to tell me. We couldn't find him for ages and when we did he was in the ship's hospital calmly sewing his leg bag together. Did a good job too with very neat stitches!! Did he also do a couple of trips with as Chief Steward with Ropners? 
Sorry for your loss.
Take care
Bob Jackson


----------



## Elaine burns (Aug 7, 2021)

Pelican Bob said:


> Hi Elaine,
> I sailed with your Dad when I was Master on Ibn Al Atheer. Great bloke to sail with and will a big miss. The one thing I can remember him for was gashing his leg quite badly when he smashed a bottle when checking the bond. The Cook came running up to my cabin to tell me. We couldn't find him for ages and when we did he was in the ship's hospital calmly sewing his leg bag together. Did a good job too with very neat stitches!! Did he also do a couple of trips with as Chief Steward with Ropners?
> Sorry for your loss.
> Take care
> Bob Jackson


Hi, what a memory! Sounds totally like him. I remember him also telling us he'd gone ashore and was having a drink in a pub when someone started a fight with his little cook and he had to help. He ended up getting glassed in the face, didnt like the stitches the doctor did. So went back to the ship and did them himself!! Seems he had a knack. Not sure what ropners is. Ill look in his discharge books. Thanks for that memory, we're hoping to write them all in a keepsake book. Thanks again x


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Just in case Pelican Bob misses your post - Ropners was a shipping company (usually tramping) . Their ships names ended in ------by or------- pool i.e. Thirlby, Stonepool.

Have a look in his Discharge book for these.

BW
J


----------



## Elaine burns (Aug 7, 2021)

jmcg said:


> Just in case Pelican Bob misses your post - Ropners was a shipping company (usually tramping) . Their ships names ended in ------by or------- pool i.e. Thirlby, Stonepool.
> 
> Have a look in his Discharge book for these.
> 
> ...


Hi, no definitely none of them. Lots of BP ships before UAE. Theres lots of ships i dont know the shipping company when he started out in 58'
Avisglen, frisian coast, amastra,naess trader, camellia, trinculo, welsh prince, silver crag, iron crown, cape franklin, lake pennask, thats 58- 62. Will see if i can find anything out about them. Thanks


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Amastra was a Shell tanker - for more information look up the ship's name on www.helderline.com


----------



## inandaship (May 5, 2007)

Avisglen, Aviation Shipping Co. London, N.W. Purvis managers. She was laid up in the Gareloch, River Clyde 1957/58. I posted a photo of her in the gallery a number of years ago but how you access it now I have no idea.He probably sailed on her first trip after layup, used to sail round her when I lived there.


----------

